# Should have kept my Road Puppy



## oskisan (Nov 29, 2017)

I picked up two of these road puppy's 20 years ago for $25. I wish I kept them as they are selling for $37,000 now.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-19...338132?hash=item3af7228654:g:4OkAAOSwU1FaB2ob


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Nov 29, 2017)

Sharky must have hit a couple of extra 00, even $375. ??


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 29, 2017)

I'm thinking 37.50


----------



## bikiba (Nov 29, 2017)

LOL!! That crazy old sharky...

i have a few of these puppies and have been keeping tabs on the puppy market over the past 3 years. Typically as a stand alone i have seen them go for $100-250 depending on the condition and if everything was there + whatever the shipping arrangement is. One usually shows up in that big bike auction that happens every year as well. The last time it showed up i gave the place some feedback, i think they replied.

http://rustysi.blogspot.com/search/label/Shimura Seiki Co. Road Puppy


----------



## stoney (Nov 29, 2017)

What the?    Hope someone made a decimal mistake.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 29, 2017)

Pfffff......


----------



## IngoMike (Nov 29, 2017)

description was lifted from BBC......
https://budgetbicyclectr.com/1940s-shimura-seiki-co-road-puppy-folding-bicycle.html


----------



## barracuda (Dec 13, 2017)

oskisan said:


> I picked up two of these road puppy's 20 years ago for $25.




Did you buy them at the San Jose flea market? If so, i think I sold them to you.


----------

